# birds out of reach for surf fishing but looks good for boats



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

there are hundreds of birds tearing the water up in between the fist island of cbbt
and lynnhaven inlet 
a couple of boats have been in the middle for hour atleast 
could be a good c&r night by tunnel.
beach has been pretty heavy the last week


----------

